# a little string porn!!!



## j-tweezy

Looked through a couple pages of the search but didnt see a thread like this. 

Lets see all those funky colored strings out there. Im ordering a new set in a few days and would like some inspiration and im sure itll help others down the line. Lets see your string setups multicolored single colored wild mild different sevings and all the things that make even the strings an interesting decorative element of your bow.


----------



## j-tweezy

Come on theres a thread a few lines down with a real nice looking 3 color set. Lets show em all off in one spot.


----------



## Ray knight

Just built this set for my Z3 Matrix. My favorite combo ever! Flo orange and baby blue XS2 With all clear serving (except center) and split color tag ends. Its hard to even capture how bright it is in pictures. Looks amazing!! I did matched shrink wrap for the speed nocks as well.


----------



## zkid09

Those strings are AWESOME


----------



## owmygulay

Those are pretty sweet looking.


----------



## Ray knight

Thanks!


----------



## dwagoner

black cherry and silver, built for my bow and never used since i like red combos so much


----------



## Hoytalpha35

Ray knight said:


> Just built this set for my Z3 Matrix. My favorite combo ever! Flo orange and baby blue XS2 With all clear serving (except center) and split color tag ends. Its hard to even capture how bright it is in pictures. Looks amazing!! I did matched shrink wrap for the speed nocks as well.


I just built that exact xs2 colour combo for my wife's bow. Its a cool combo


----------



## Ray knight

dwagoner said:


> black cherry and silver, built for my bow and never used since i like red combos so much


That actually looks good! Never would have tried that combo. Sort of "high tech" looking.


----------



## Ray knight

Hoytalpha35 said:


> I just built that exact xs2 colour combo for my wife's bow. Its a cool combo


Post some pics


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Here is a customers. He had his bow dipped in ASAT and we matched the bow and sling.


----------



## j-tweezy

Lookin good guys. Would like to see some close UPS of that asat once its together.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Here is a link to the ASAT. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1813067



Hutch


----------



## Ray knight

Just built these today. Flo green and Flo yellow XS2 all clear serving (3d). Looks awesome on the Alpha Elite! Matched speed nocks.


----------



## dwagoner

HEY thats my combo for my target bow!!! LOL thx for giving me great pics so i know how well mine will look also!!! I like that....


----------



## Ray knight

dwagoner said:


> HEY thats my combo for my target bow!!! LOL thx for giving me great pics so i know how well mine will look also!!! I like that....


Looks awesome up close but from 6 feet away its not much contrast and just looks all highlighter green. I like it though! Much more than the flo green/black it had before.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

Theres a couple to keep you busy.


----------



## 60X

Here's a couple from today. Notice the dual colored serving on the flo green set.


----------



## flag

red black with yellow pin strips


----------



## Brown Hornet

man I really love that baby blue...or as I call it Carolina Blue :wink:


----------



## j-tweezy

That looks closer to a tricolor. how maby strand of yellow? Looks good


----------



## flag

it is three colors its 10 strands of black 10 strands of red and 4 strands of yellow it layed up like a four color string so the yellow splits both colors


----------



## j-tweezy

I meant just with the pop of the yellow it looks like a larger amount almost equal parts of the three. Pretty cool. Lets see some more.


----------



## Hoytalpha35

Blue/Flo Pink XS2


----------



## Hoytalpha35

Key Lime/Flo Pink Bright Orange Serving


----------



## Hoytalpha35

My friends into Harley's so I did a Burnt Orange/Black for him.


----------



## martinarchery27

Lets see more


----------



## zkid09

Here's some I bought for my father for his birthday. 
Black and blue / black and silver with blue serving on strings, silver on cables and nock point. Made by strict 9


----------



## j-tweezy

Thats something else I should have mentioned at the beginning post up the maker of your strings too.


----------



## dwagoner

heres flo green/black speckle. next is flo green spec and natural i think, cant remember what light color was for the life of me, did this twist few years ago


----------



## Ray knight

Hoytalpha35 said:


> Blue/Flo Pink XS2
> 
> View attachment 1522129


The XS2 colors are awesome!! Those look great.


----------



## Rod Savini

Hoytalpha35 said:


> My friends into Harley's so I did a Burnt Orange/Black for him.
> 
> View attachment 1522137


You do know that the cables are routed wrong in the slide?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barn Burner2

Here are a few pics.


----------



## dwagoner

flame is my fav speckle color and flame/black is one of the nicest combos


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Yeah I like flame and black too!


----------



## JMASavage

flo green and flo purplewith clear halo serving
This is the first set I have made.


----------



## 60X

here's a couple


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Couple sets I built : 
Flo. Green & Flo. Purple 









Flo.Green & Red :


----------



## zkid09

60X said:


> here's a couple


Those are SHARP!


----------



## j-tweezy

Def. Diggin those 3colors 60x.


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

here are a few.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

A few Barn Burner says! Ha! a few hundred. Nice color combos Barn Burner. 


Keep up the good work!


Hutch


----------



## Barn Burner Strings

Thanks Hutch! That day didn't seem like it would ever end!


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Barn Burner said:


> Thanks Hutch! That day didn't seem like it would ever end!


But those days are good days! Its when they end and you don't have much to show for it.


Hutch


----------



## realone7575

here is some i just had made from advantage archery...


----------



## SARASR

My Iceman With fluorescent orange and black vapor trail strings and the Center serving has a mixed combination of the black and orange


----------



## aboe

Gotta admit, very new to archery, and didn't even know this was possible until seeing this. haha

How do you do all of this?! I love it, and trying to learn as much as I can!


----------



## gklr

Question how do you guys get the clear serving to work so well, I have tried several times any to get it clear it breaks 3d .014.

Any help would be great, pm me

Thanks


----------



## dwagoner

NEVER broke 3D but they make in in .017 not 014, were you thinking halo maybe????


----------



## flag

gamecock colors and a monster yoke


----------



## Ray knight

gklr said:


> Question how do you guys get the clear serving to work so well, I have tried several times any to get it clear it breaks 3d .014.
> 
> Any help would be great, pm me
> 
> Thanks


White 3D and liquid Lok works really well.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Here are a few more. 


































Hutch


----------



## pinnaclearchery

*Dirty Evo*








Here is a set in Flo Green and Purple on my buddies dirty Evo made by me. I am digging the 2 colors laid up like 4.


----------



## pinnaclearchery

Bowmadness is hard to see but it is black, red and red and white speck and the Revenge was my first four color string with teal and black as the main colors with a flo yellow and sunset orange spliting the 2.


----------



## b0w_bender

I know this is a lousy photo, perhaps call it amateur string porn.


----------



## Brown Hornet

SARASR said:


> My Iceman With fluorescent orange and black vapor trail strings and the Center serving has a mixed combination of the black and orange


I know it is probably working for you...but since nobody else has said anything I just wanted to let you know that the way you have your loop tied isn't the correct way to do it. I know it is probably working and I have seen others do it that way before. But it isn't the "correct" way :wink: 

Just a little FYI.................


----------



## j-tweezy

Barn burner what color is the serving on that orange and green set? That looks pretty good.

Oh by the way my set is in the works tonight and looking good! Cant wait til they get here so I cam post some of my own. And im gonatry to make sure its no amateur porn. Lol


----------



## HOYTINIT

closer


----------



## realone7575

stock alien x strings...


----------



## dwagoner

Brown Hornet said:


> I know it is probably working for you...but since nobody else has said anything I just wanted to let you know that the way you have your loop tied isn't the correct way to do it. I know it is probably working and I have seen others do it that way before. But it isn't the "correct" way :wink:
> 
> Just a little FYI.................


GOOD CATCH yeah that should be fixed, dont want it slipping or coming undone for sure!!!


----------



## dwagoner

HOYTINIT said:


> closer


WHAT IN THE WORLD are you posting this for???? thats not a bowstring, my god quit posting up your nonsense please.......


----------



## Barn Burner2

HOYTINIT said:


> closer



What is this? Rope?
Mike


----------



## BarneySlayer

ray knight. Beautiful strings. It looks like you've also got a really nice camera, but I would suggest stopping down the aperture a bit so we can get more of it in focus 

Some Flemish I did recently...


----------



## j-tweezy

^^^^^ awesome! The purple black and white is nice!


----------



## BarneySlayer

j-tweezy said:


> ^^^^^ awesome! The purple black and white is nice!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Andy.

Red/blk speckle and bronze I built for my element rkt. .007" halo loops and halo and 3d end serving.


----------



## OCHO505

*D350 All Red Cables & Flo Yello/Red String*


----------



## wvridgerunner

Here are a couple I've made for myself and friends/family:

Silver and Brown with Blue Pinstripes:









Black, Red, and Flo. Orange on a Monster:









Flame and Silver/Black Speckle on an Accomplice:









Red, Brown, and Black on a Z28:


----------



## BarneySlayer

Good thread. Nice work guys!


----------



## j-tweezy

And finally my contribution to my own thread. Got my strings on the bow finally and they look amazing!

Black/tan twisted with flame clear center serving on the cables and black ends black for all on the.strings


----------



## j-tweezy

They look a little big. Sorry.


----------



## j-tweezy

Oh yeh and lets see if anybody notices the teaser laid out there, new thread to come.......muahahaha


----------



## yakstone

Great looking strings on a nice bow but ditch that rusty screw on your string stopper.


----------



## wvridgerunner

j-tweezy said:


> Oh yeh and lets see if anybody notices the teaser laid out there, new thread to come.......muahahaha


I'm not familiar with Diamond Bows, or their cam design, but that sure does look like a Rev Cam from an Elite?


----------



## j-tweezy

And ridgerunner is the winner! Lol. And yes the bolt is terrible gotta love hunting inclement weather. So yes for those interested ill be posting up my build thread for the rev cammed diamond Marquis.


----------



## kspseshooter

View attachment 1546064
here are my red and black spec / white and black spec on my Evo from Crackers


----------



## allmycash

Wow awesome stuff !!! 

Wish there were strings out there for my 2013 Diamond Core.... I cant any as of yet


----------



## nw.primitive

BarneySlayer, your Flemish, is it three bundles? Are you mixing colors in the bundles themselves? Looks sweet!


----------



## Squirrel

Dthbyhoyt said:


> Couple sets I built :
> Flo. Green & Flo. Purple
> 
> Flo.Green & Red :


Wow I really like the green and red together, good work.


----------



## retribution

Man after seeing some of these 3-4 color sets i sadly feel sub parr now lol...great lookn strings guys!i never get anyone wantn more than the basic 2 color string with colored or clear serving so i never get to work with so many cool colors..maybe ill do a 4 color set for my personal rig just so i can post one up lol.


----------



## fasteddie2488

dwagoner said:


> GOOD CATCH yeah that should be fixed, dont want it slipping or coming undone for sure!!!


There is a shop here in town that ties theirs the exact same way. It drives me nuts. I would change it BUT I have never seen a problem with their loops or knots other than it bothering me. I said it would slip too but I've seen 100 or more of them and no problems yet.


----------



## BarneySlayer

nw.primitive said:


> BarneySlayer, your Flemish, is it three bundles? Are you mixing colors in the bundles themselves? Looks sweet!


I believe those pictures are entirely two-bundle. Yes, mixing the colors in the bundles themselves. Turns out a neat speckled pattern in the ends, then solid colors in between.


----------



## drewbie8

i'm really loving the look of clear serving on the strings and awesome thread :thumbs_up


----------



## Tony219er

ttt.:shade:


----------



## Tony219er




----------



## Tony219er

Few more...


----------



## McFly

Great color choices, can't wait until I re-string my bow.


----------



## dwagoner

TONY stop posting all those up, your gonna make me have to post up other cool color pics too LOL 

is that flo green and met bronze i see in there???? ive done that for my personal bow actually too, love that combo

ive been building alot of 3 color sets lately for close buddies myself, as i only do for them. like to try cool combos always, instead of the horrible "red and black plese" LOL


----------



## BC Bowstrings

ttt


----------



## thwackaddict

So are the 3 colors like 10-10 and 4 on the black?


----------



## fasteddie2488

Heres a few demos I did for a dealer this past weekend.


----------



## Gunner7800

Tony219er said:


>




What is the strand count in this string Tony?
20 white, 2 brown and 2 black with Halo?


----------



## martinarchery27




----------

